# A poor effort on the hunting field today (or so i thought!)



## Annieapple (4 February 2014)

having moved areas this season i am very local to,two different hunts today was my 4th time out with one i had not got a very high opinion from my previous days & today proved to be a shower! the meet was very well  hosted but i thought everyone was very poorly turned out!!,first of all i got quizzed about my cap, i had previously rung to check! moving from the meet it was very steady but a nice day sun was shining moved up over open hill land was quite steep and had a few good runs but half the field got left behind,then another group who were late to the meet turned up wearing RED waterproof rain coats with embroidery on coloured saddle cloths & very unruly horses! they did not stay out long but i gathered two were very involved with the hunt!     there was a small log on the track we were cantering up this caused huge concern!! & so did a very small hunt fence! it was like carnage! 2oclock came & the rest of the field had slowly dwindled starting with about 25at the meet came about 3 off us at this time, the whip very kindly tucked me under his wing and i carried on for another hour,there was some one else out who was field mastering and up front with the hounds   but she made me feel very unwelcome & told me if my horse was going to kick (he NEVER has NEVER would) i had to go home! at this i decided to leave so returning to my box at 3oclock out with the other locals sat so hopefully a much better day!! anyone else feel very disheartened being a paying guest and being very disappointed


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (5 February 2014)

Well that sounds like quite a rubbish day. Who were you out with?


----------



## Judgemental (5 February 2014)

Annieapple said:



			having moved areas this season i am very local to,two different hunts today was my 4th time out with one i had not got a very high opinion from my previous days & today proved to be a shower! the meet was very well  hosted but i thought everyone was very poorly turned out!!,first of all i got quizzed about my cap, i had previously rung to check! moving from the meet it was very steady but a nice day sun was shining moved up over open hill land was quite steep and had a few good runs but half the field got left behind,then another group who were late to the meet turned up wearing RED waterproof rain coats with embroidery on coloured saddle cloths & very unruly horses! they did not stay out long but i gathered two were very involved with the hunt!     there was a small log on the track we were cantering up this caused huge concern!! & so did a very small hunt fence! it was like carnage! 2oclock came & the rest of the field had slowly dwindled starting with about 25at the meet came about 3 off us at this time, the whip very kindly tucked me under his wing and i carried on for another hour,there was some one else out who was field mastering and up front with the hounds   but she made me feel very unwelcome & told me if my horse was going to kick (he NEVER has NEVER would) i had to go home! at this i decided to leave so returning to my box at 3oclock out with the other locals sat so hopefully a much better day!! anyone else feel very disheartened being a paying guest and being very disappointed
		
Click to expand...

How very interesting. Of course you will have to identify the hunt. A lady Field Master.

That narrows things somewhat.

Would the county of Wiltshire feature?


----------



## Goldenstar (5 February 2014)

I am sorry you had a bad day better luck next time .


----------



## Happy Hunter (6 February 2014)

Sounds like a poor day out. I have noticed personally a trend to this effect at the end of the season. Hopefully more luck next time. My local pack has a lady field master occasionally. But I have always found her to be very welcoming, however I am not a visitor, and do try to get out as often as I can.


----------



## GoblinPony (6 February 2014)

Today's visitor may well be tomorrow's subscriber. Some hunts should really know better than to give newcomers the cold shoulder.


----------



## Patterdale (6 February 2014)

I've had this before. The only one on a plaited, clean horse and the only one who bothered to polish my boots, carved up by out of control teenagers and ignored by the hunt staff. 

Needless to say I didn't go back!


----------



## 9tails (6 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I've had this before. The only one on a plaited, clean horse and the only one who bothered to polish my boots, carved up by out of control teenagers and ignored by the hunt staff. 

Needless to say I didn't go back!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!  At least I wasn't ashamed to post rather fetching photos of us online.  I guess they have to accommodate the lowest level of rider, but my word there were some incredibly poor riders there.


----------



## Shoei (6 February 2014)

Unfortunatly with many hunts now desperate for followers they seem to have to accept everyone, no matter how badly presented, unfit or poorly ridden the combination is.  I recall watching recently a lovely traditional cob, make a gallant effort to follow the bigger horses over a large hedge.  Despite it being the end of the day, and he being unclipped and puffing like a steam train he managed,  unfortunatly his ridder did not make such a gallant effort and fell off on landing.  Now we have all been there but the worse thing is she got up, shouted that he had bucked her off, got back on and smacked him.  Poor fella.
Now don't get me wrong I'm all for hunting being more accesable but the horse and rider should at least realise theer is a level of fitness required and it is not a happy hack about.  I know a lot of fields now have a non-jumping section which I think is a great idea as it lets more people enjoy the sport.


----------



## Countryman (6 February 2014)

Sounds like a nightmare - the disorganisation suggests a very badly managed hunt, with bumbling secretaries and a worse field. It's a shame, because it sounds like the hunting-with good runs, and the country with hedges, is very nice, and deserves better. On the subject of lady fieldmasters - we have two, and most of our neighbouring packs have at least one, so I don't think its a really identifying mark JM!


----------



## Micky (6 February 2014)

I think I would be looking for another hunt!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (10 February 2014)

So who was the hunt? We never did find out!


----------



## turkana (17 February 2014)

The Bicester have finished for the season, I noticed that the op is based in Oxfordshire, so maybe she means them?


----------

